# How to turn off One Note



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

I have Office 2007 installed and awhile ago I adjusted some programs from loading at boot-up. Since then, every time the computer boots, a One Note window also opens. I don't remember doing anything changes with Office and have never used One Note before. Can someone instruct me in how to stop this annoyance.

Thanks...


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi PC Blues, 

Do you disable OneNote at startup if not follow the below steps:

1.go to start 

2.Run 

3.Type "msconfig" (without quotes)

4.Click OK or enter key 

5.go to 'startup' tab of "System Configuration Utility"

6.Uncheck the 'Microsoft OneNote' 

7.Click Apply and click ok. 

8.Restart or logoff and login again. 

Now you OneNote won't start at windows login.


----------



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the response, unfortunately, One Notes is not listed under start-up tab.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Ok, try this steps. 

In Tools>Options>Other, the top most checkbox is to disable the OneNote icon in the system notification bar. 

Uncheck it and the next time you start Windows, onenotem.exe will not start.


----------



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

Great, It worked this time.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hey, you are welcome, glad to know it worked for you.


----------



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought the latest fix was working but One Note is still popping open.I backtracked to tools, options, other, and found the first box checked again. Unchecked it again, apply okay and rebooted. One Note popped open but this time box was not re-checked.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Did you check it on 'msconfig' if not have check? 

*Resolution:*

go to Start > run 

Type 'regedit' without quotes

Locate the below mentioned path 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 

Under 'run' right side pane check whether any key name with 'one note' if it is there than just delete. 

And restart the window and check. 

If not found any thing in the above mentioned registry path, have a check in this path too.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 

check any name with 'one note' on the right side of the window pane. 

If yes, delete it and restart the computer.


----------



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

I just checked both registry paths and didn't find any "one note" reference.
Running out of ideas yet?


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Delete one note from starup if the option is found on the particular path. 

go to start > All Program > startup > One Note 

Hope this helps!


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

If still the above doesn't work try this one.

Click this link -> http://live.sysinternals.com/
Click to run AutoRuns.exe
Click the "Everything" tab in AutoRuns
Click the binoculars and search for onenote

You will found 3 -- (1) the Startup Folder, (2) HKCR registry key, (3) Print


----------



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

My start-up folder is empty and Live.sysinternals only turned up the registry key.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Did you tried AutoRun? just let me know.


----------



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, had to get out of town to enjoy last bit of good weather.

Autorun found a OneNote onfilter.dll which I unchecked but still getting same results.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Can you find 'onenote' in the 'All User' profile? The path is 

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

and also in 

C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

Note 'Default user' folder is a hidden folder if you just copy the path and paste in the run command (start menu) it will open the folder directly. 

If you found onenote or any thing related to 'Microsoft Office' delete it or move into some other folder for testing if it work that's great.


----------



## PC Blues (Sep 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, the paths are not recognized in Windows Seven.


----------

